# resume



## msp1488 (Sep 11, 2009)

any one have suggestions on how a  photographer with art and automotive experience would layout a resume ? i know this sounds stupid but mind you im 22 , been taking photos on and off for a few years , big into media and visual arts and an automotive tech. 

also im not sure how a photographer's resume looks like 

thank you


----------



## KmH (Sep 12, 2009)

Online Resume Layout Resources.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Sep 12, 2009)

Never heard of a photographer's resume. I used a portfolio.


----------



## larryheard (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah msp1488 photographer's use portfolio not resume


----------



## msp1488 (Oct 1, 2009)

oh ok , thanks but was making sure , iread online that some poeple what a resume , i found it strange though , thank you


----------



## Flash Harry (Oct 1, 2009)

We use CV's here for job applications, portfolios don't come till interview. H


----------



## msp1488 (Oct 9, 2009)

Flash Harry said:


> We use CV's here for job applications, portfolios don't come till interview. H


 what's cv ?


----------



## UUilliam (Oct 9, 2009)

curriculum vita or smething like that



> A *curriculum vitae* differs from a résumé in that it is appropriate for academic or medical careers and is far more comprehensive. A CV elaborates on education to a greater degree than a résumé


.
 -_from wikipedia
_
in otherwords - It is the same thing but more formal than a résumé


----------



## N1C0L3 (Oct 9, 2009)

A friend of mine (also 22) who I went to school with was also interested in photography and Automotive. He made a website with shots of his own car and his friend's cars in an empty parking garage at night. The pictures look great and now hes working for 0-60 magazine, RIDES, and Antenna. Just put all your skill sets on the resume and have an online portfolio that is relevant to the jobs you'd like to work for.


----------

